# Club damage from riot spillover



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Last Thursday night, some rioters caused damage to several buildings on the edge of town that included torching a structure next door to our club.
We suffered water and smoke damage, that directly affected the layout, including significant damage to landscape scenery on one side.
Hydrant hose-pressure had broken through second story glass windows, and water rained down through the ceiling... and that water contained a great deal of brown & black soot.
What a mess!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about the damage. I hope it’s all repairable!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

But they're just peaceful protesters....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Damage assessment is in progress, and insurance folks are involved.
Preliminary inspection is revealing about 100 square feet of the overlay and substrate, and possibly the underlying benchwork, will need to be ripped out and replaced.
Unfortunately, there's a lot of industrial track and switchwork there, plus a double-track Central Valley bridge that'll need to be surgically salvaged.


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

it's a good thing that [hopefully] insurance will cover most of it ....
a lot of clubs run without anything but liability insurance ..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyboy2610 said:


> But they're just peaceful protesters....


Some don't even know what they are protesting.
They don't care they are just there to riot and loot.

Sucks about your club layout, they ought to round them all up and make them pay for everything they damaged.
Including the burned buildings.
But even if they catch them most are just let go.
Sad.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your club layout.

On a related note, a 67 year old man broke into the Ludwigshafen Hbf and destroyed a glass cased HO layout that was on display, as well as damaging an ATM, and other items inside the station.

Ludwigschafen Layout Destroyed


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the world's going mad, must be something in the water (or maybe the beer).


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's like the Godfather "This happens every five ten years. Gets rid of the bad blood."


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think the world's going mad, must be something in the water (or maybe the beer).


Perhaps it's a not-yet-discovered virus, similar to mad cow disease...affects the reasoning centers of the brain, causing total inability to discern right from wrong, good from bad. Sure seems to be spreading!!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your damage and loss. Just crazy. These "demonstrators" or more to the point, rioters and looters aren't there for any cause except cause they can. It's nothing more than a chance to steal. Stop the world and let me off. The question I have is, do those people have jobs and if not, whose paying them?


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I am saddened to hear about the senseless damage to your clubs layout. For that matter, all of this BS that is happening around the country is just insane. Time to get serious and clock these spoiled little bast**ds.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Need to try to separate the people who really, truly want change, with the people who will riot and cause damage for the hell of it, because they aren’t the same people......but course, we only get to see the idiots, because that is more sensational.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*First impressions*
_(and lasting ones)._

The first crazy thought that struck me is the power behind a fire hose... somewhere between 50 & 75 psi goes through glass like it was ribbon candy.
There's $100K damage just to the second story space.

Insurance sent in ServePro to clear all the water out (still ongoing). Looks like about 2,000 gallons to me... half an inch deep in a monstrous area. A floor drain was found to be clogged.
The building was formerly a National Guard armory, and the concrete floor and walls had fortunately been epoxy coated, so there's likely no danger of mold.
All our valuable equipment is stored in step-up vaults, so at least our locomotives and rolling stock were protected.
However a lot of electric & DCC equipment (panels, controllers, etc) were drenched.

The worst (and most heartbreaking) damage is to some beautiful and costly wood structures... e.g., several prized FOS kit-builds, including a Carter Supply Co. that I'd finished and donated a year ago.

Anyway, it looks like a year's worth of work ahead of us, just to get running again.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

We're fussing around in wall-mounted battery-powered emergency lighting and hand-held camper lanterns. Overhead lights can't be used.
An electric contractor has people on ladders everywhere.
ServePro people are scooping and sweeping up debris. Everyone is wearing masks, and I can't make out what they're saying.
It's like a bomb went off in there.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

If there's such a thing as 'gallows humor'...
One of the electricians blurted out, "Wow, a train wreck!"

Eeesh.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't mean to make light of your misery, but just imagine the destruction had the fire itself gotten into your building. There's a huge difference between "water and smoke damage" and "starting over". But I do understand what you're facing. Firefighters never intentionally cause collateral damage, but often it is just part of the effort to keep things from being even worse. And, chances are that they were short-handed due to other fires and emergency calls, so they were likely operating in a surround-and-drown mode. I'm so sorry you all are going through this.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The DCC and other electrical equipment will likely be ok after being thoroughly dried out before
applying any power. As an possiible point of validty for the suggestion...many moons ago
a friend of mine, Gen. Mgr. of local TV station told me of his visit to an RCA plaht where one of his color television
cameras had been sent for maintenance...they took him to see the work in progress...only
to be shocked as he watched his $ 50,000 camera dunked in a vat of soapy water....that's
the way they cleaned it. A towell here, a Qtip there and it was ready for the evening news.

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think the world's going mad, must be something in the water (or maybe the beer).


I know what's going on, but it's against Union Station rules for me to go there.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

DonR said:


> The DCC and other electrical equipment will likely be ok after being thoroughly dried out before applying any power.
> Don


Hope you're right...
Lotsa' holstered PowerCabs "n such.
Newly wired signal bridges, (some were damaged by falling debris) took quite a bit of time and effort.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

One of the cruelest ironies, is that we'd just installed banks of overhead museum (aquarium) remote LED lighting, to simulate sunset & near dark, and lightning effects for simulating rainy weather.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That really sucks. I hope you get a fair settlement from the insurance company.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

LateStarter said:


> Hope you're right...
> Lotsa' holstered PowerCabs "n such.
> Newly wired signal bridges, (some were damaged by falling debris) took quite a bit of time and effort.


Dryed rice works great for drying out electronics. Just set them face down in the rice for about 24 hrs. Shake the water out the best you can before putting them in the rice. check on them occasionally to see if the rice is not getting overly wet .*Disclaimer: Results may very. Not responsible for rice sticking to Power cabs.* LOL


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

It makes me sick hearing about the rioting going on. I live in a small town so we only had a protest and the people that would tear stuff up would be more than likely be dealt with and the law wouldn’t be involved till after the dealing was done. I fear for my 12 year old son and the things he will see in his life let alone what I’ve seen. I’m a young guy 28 years old and it makes me sick thinking about what my generation has been doing. Milenials are absolutely ridiculous. Most of the rioters are my age and it’s terrible what this world has come to


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The adjacent building they torched was gutted.
Fortunately though, it was unoccupied and more or less abandoned. It was formerly a sheriff's office, but there was still a star symbol over the door. I'm sure that's what attracted them. They may even have figured it was occupied when they threw the Molotovs in.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You can bet on that.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Just learned that two RivetCounter GEVo's and a Genesis Geep were inadvertently left out on the tracks at the other end of the layout, and survived unscathed.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Man, that really sucks. Hope you can save electronics, but then again might be better to just turn them all in on insurance. Who knows what damage might be showing up down he road.

Course this is a sign that the lock down is over! Everybody can go back to work and not have time to work on the club layout. 😡 If it had to happen to bad it wasn't 6 month ago.

These idiots need to be caught and seriously prosecuted. Specially the jerks paying their way.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Way back when, in a state far away, there was a flood. Many downtown stores
were inundated. One, a discount dry goods store, had a radio on a lower
shelf...it was covered by the water...days later the manager pulled me aside
so I could actually hear that radio playing our radio station. The key is
dry it out, then dust it out before you 'plug it in'.

Don


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The 2nd floor is almost dried out.
Bags and sacks of desiccant all over the place up there, with huge jet-driers running. A glazier is up there replacing windows.

They're down on our floor with ladders and vacuum wands in the suspended ceiling framework (all the ceiling tile's been stripped out).
They took our electronic & DCC stuff, and set them in shallow tubs of desiccant. I think they said it'd probably work, but I can't make out what anybody's saying through their masks.
A thing about ServePro... they are definitely thorough.

With lantern-light I took a close look at the affected area...
Foliated sections, (trees and such) and many expensive wood kit-built structures are a total loss, not just from water soaking, but also falling debris. Some of the Walthers structures though might be salvageable. Many signal bridges are snapped or bent flat... even the brass Alkem's.
The Homosote sublayer is soaked. I'm not sure if any of the construction foam is safe to keep (does it retain water?). The Construction Grade plywood is probably no good.
Benchwork still feels wet. Ungalvanized steel washers under nuts and boltheads are already rusting.
I think my 1-year estimate was too conservative.


----------



## nkpltrr (Jun 5, 2019)

What town was the layout located? Sorry to hear about the damage and for no good reason at all. So tired of all these childish people who turn protesting into violence. They should all be prosecuted but most will not! This is out and out vandalism and is not acceptable. Hope you get the layout up and running soon.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

LateStarter said:


> Last Thursday night, some rioters caused damage to several buildings on the edge of town that included torching a structure next door to our club.
> We suffered water and smoke damage, that directly affected the layout, including significant damage to landscape scenery on one side.
> Hydrant hose-pressure had broken through second story glass windows, and water rained down through the ceiling... and that water contained a great deal of brown & black soot.
> What a mess!



If one may inquire: What city are you in?


----------



## pat (Sep 1, 2018)

what is really sad is if the insurance companies that are insuring everything that the thugs are damaging get tired of paying out start calling it terrorism then nothing will be insured . I was once told by a agent that a lot of polices have acts of terrorism clauses that dont pay. so what you hear that is going on across the country is really sad . who would have thought of this in AMERICA maybe elsewhere but not here


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Billy 2 Wolves said:


> If one may inquire: What city are you in?


Near Charlotte, where the RNC was held.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Well, it does fit the definition....

"the unlawful use of violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims. " (websters)

Lousy situation and I'm sorry for your losses Latestarter. Guess you could look at the bright side and view it as an opportunity to get new goodies and/or make some beneficial changes- like murder holes and hot oil.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> And guess who’s leading the charge in calling it terrorism.....? Duh......


If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, then what you've likely got is a duck.

This has been a good post up to this point. Keep your political views to yourself and stop spoiling things for the rest of us.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Rewiring...
There was a combination of Romex and BX in the overhead.
Looks like it's all gonna' be replaced (some amateurish code violations were discovered). Correcting it all might not be covered by insurance.
All junction boxes are being replaced.
One good thing: our overhead LED 'mood' lighting, even though fallen, cracked, and dented, still works.
The electric & DCC stuff is still sitting in desiccant. It all appears to becoming discolored. They said a rag moistened with Pledge will revive it.

The noisy jet dryers were all moved from upstairs down to our floor, and trashbags full of wet desiccant are lined up along one wall adjacent to the vaults.
The floor is actually cleaner now than I've ever seen it.

Some members have been busy removing most of the debris from the layout, revealing yet more carnage.
It's so very very depressing.

I'm gonna' have a few beers tonight, and cry.
Or maybe get pis*ed off and punch a wall.
Or maybe both.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Our club President can be a di*k sometimes...
He somehow convinced the Rules Committee to ban all operational sessions and new membership for a full year, or until things were back to normal, citing the possibility of November riots.
It passed, by majority email vote.

I don't get it.
We could benefit from new dues money and 'hands on deck' to rebuild.
I give up. Everything's crazy.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Now you have publicity, its a great time to find more members and/or conduct new fund raising. Not becoming an Ostrich!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> Our club President can be a di*k sometimes...
> He somehow convinced the Rules Committee to ban all operational sessions and new membership for a full year, or until things were back to normal, citing the possibility of November riots.
> It passed, by majority email vote.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely NUTS!

Perhaps he's still "in shock" (which is understandable) and will be amenable to more reasonable thinking after some time.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Uh-oh.
There was an injury-related accident...
One of the ServePro guys bumped a ladder with our forklift, and the man on the ladder was knocked off.
Fortunately he landed on the driver's-cage, so it was only a 6-foot fall. But he still suffered a broken arm.

I'm not sure if it's OSHA-reportable.
If it is, there'll be govt people there, looking at _everything._
I hope it won't mean insurance company pushback on our settlement.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

flyboy2610 said:


> But they're just peaceful protesters....


And the Tooth Fairy, Easter Bunny, Santa, elves, and leprechauns aren't myths either...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> Some don't even know what they are protesting.
> They don't care they are just there to riot and loot.
> 
> But haven't you heard that according to some media pundits, what is taken during looting is merely justifiable self reparation for the wrong doings of our country's past .[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> Need to try to separate the people who really, truly want change, with the people who will riot and cause damage for the hell of it, because they aren’t the same people......but course, we only get to see the idiots, because that is more sensational.....


Agreed, but likewise ALL peaceful protesters need to speak up, denounce, and counter protest the looters and rioters who co-opt their protests.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> That really sucks. I hope you get a fair settlement from the insurance company.


I bet that if instead of the insurance companies having to pay for this damage that instead the politicians who meekly stand buy, watching and letting it happen were the ones responsible for paying that such situations WOULD BE STOPPED A LOT SOONER!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

How long does one have to edit posts?


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Post #41 should be edited or deleted. If it is true it shows club as liable,


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm just getting in the way, so ill step back and stay out of there for awhile.
My psyche needs a break anyway... I only leave depressed every time.
I'll get text and email updates, so there's no real reason I need to be there.

Besides, I've neglected my own layout to the extent that I'm way behind schedule on it. I'm still not able to to run a single train on the finished portion of benchwork.
And I'm getting really tired of wearing a covid mask.
Plus, I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Wait... what?

There's a schedule?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Of course there’s a schedule......in fact, life itself has a schedule; do everything you’ve ever wanted to do before you die....


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

So how is the continuing clean up effort going? A major problem with water damage is the longer it remains moist especially in hot climates, the sooner that nasty mold appears. Also hope you have nothing with particle board since when that stuff is left wet it swells and then game over for it since it won't revert to its original state when it finally dries out and if real wood dries out too fast it'll crack and splinter. Yuck, good luck with your restoration efforts.
Be aware too of a double edged sword is if you guys remove and attempt to clean up stuff from the site before insurance folks see and assess it that they might decline to cover it under your policy.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Volunteer members have been paint-brushing and vacuuming the bits & pieces off the 'safe' areas, and ripping out the wet Homosote & plywood.
The foam landscape has to be surgically removed, to see if it's salvageable.
Some black mold is already forming on the affected benchwork.

ServePro is still milling around with vacuum tools, but the electricians haven't okay'd the lighting yet, so they're still working by battery lights and lanterns.

OSHA wasn't 'interested', so I guess we won't be seeing agents in black helicopters.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I've been told there are two galvanized trashcans full of model & scratch-built trees and wood structures.
Totally depressing.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> OSHA wasn't 'interested', so I guess we won't be seeing agents in black helicopters.


Most likely because the club is not a "workplace".


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It is to the disaster clean-up people.....that *is* their workplace.....


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Won't be next week though. If OSHA did show up, point a finger and declare "unsafe working conditions" then ServePro (or whomever) is allowed time to correct the situation. By the time OSHA comes back for a followup inspection they're gone. Sure OSHA could follow ServePro (or whomever) around wherever they went, but there's much easier pickings. So, "not interested".


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_Getting my mind off the depression..._
Got out the circ & saber saws, and put about 1/3rd more plywood on my home benchwork, and added some construction foam topography.
I could (if I laid some track) actually run a train for 15 feet or so around one end of the mainline.
But now there's a huge mess to clean up.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Don't look at the mess. Nearly everything we do makes a mess of some sort, and cleanup is just part of the process. Look at the progress you made and be proud of that. Go ahead and lay some track, even if it's temporary. Get those trains running again!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> _Getting my mind off the depression..._
> Got out the circ & saber saws, and put about 1/3rd more plywood on my home benchwork, and added some construction foam topography.
> I could (if I laid some track) actually run a train for 15 feet or so around one end of the mainline.
> But now there's a huge mess to clean up.


A mess here, a mess there, everywhere a mess......maybe get those Serve-Pro guys to come over after they’re finished at the club......


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Just learned one of my Preiser figures tested positive.
Maybe I should hurry up and build a clinic or hospital to help flatten the curve.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Tested positive for what....being German.....?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Latest text messages indicate that one third of the layout needs replacing.
That's a massive amount of square footage.
All the affected benchwork and topography has been cut away, and piled in the rear parking lot.
Trackwork has all been saved.

The weight of falling ceiling debris caused a tremendous amount of damage.
Only about four dozen structures are on benches for possible salvage... mostly plastic ones, e.g., Walthers, BLMA, Woodland Scenics, etc.
Nine signal bridges might be salvageable... the other several are not.

ServePro is about done. Light's are back on.
The place is likely cleaner and brighter now than it's ever been.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Ripped out benchwork, debris, etc. filled an entire 40-yard roll-off dumpster to nearly overflowing.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The old abandoned sheriff's office next door is now scheduled for demolition (the Molotovs did their job).

Fortunately, our walls are 18 inches of reinforced concrete with armored doors, and no lower story windows.
They would've needed a MOAB to get in there.
Murphy was not our friend that night. It was a one in a million shot that it happened the way it did.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The first lumber & hardware delivery is scheduled for Monday.
A member-volunteer rebuilding crew is signing up. They may have to turn down a few, which is a relief for me, because wearing a mask is raising havoc with my asthma. I wear a mask when sawing & sanding at home, but at least I can break for a day and no one notices.

I'm told the new lighting is better and brighter than it's ever been.

I have a feeling the replacement section will outdo the old one... some of the newer members are really good with landscape & scenery.

BTW, on the floor amongst the debris, they found a vintage kit-built Ambroid boxcar that had been left on a track after a photo session. It was completely unharmed (ACL watermelon car).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Interesting... the operating doors' bottom runners are HO track spikes.


----------



## Railtwister (Nov 5, 2015)

Have you heard whether or not the insurance company is going to deny your coverage by invoking immunity from liability due to civil unrest or terrorist’s acts? Denying customer’s claims is standard operating procedure for them, it’s just one of many ways they make their money. So if they do try to do that to you, please be sure that you secure the services of a public adjuster. PA’s cost you nothing up front, they work on a percent of what they force the insurance company to pay out what they owe you.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Two of our members are lawyers.
I heard them mention something like that early on.
I believe they called it "adjuster advocate".
I'm sure that's a route they'll take if they need to.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

So far, the bill is well over $100K...
ServePro isn't cheap.
Either are electric contractors, dumpster rentals, etc.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The culprit 2nd floor window replacement is glass block, which reportedly will withstand firehose pressure...
Molotovs too, I suspect.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The riffraff came for another shot at the area.
Security cam footage shows eight of them with crowbars, sledge hammers, etc.
There's virtually no way they can break in, (the doors are breach-proof) so they sprayed the front and side of the building with stupid vile profanity.
Much of it was misspelled.

I'm sure it won't be claimed...
We'll just 'wait it out' for awhile, and employ a volunteer pressure washer and some discount paint.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The building front & side now look like a Holstein cow...
Had to roller-paint dark gray patchwork over all the 'social justice' profanity.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Funny, the word "matter" was sprayed with one 'T' six out of eight times.
Rattle-cans don't come with spellcheckers.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Gives you a hint at the intelligence level of the perpetrators......


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

LateStarter said:


> Funny, the word "matter" was sprayed with one 'T' six out of eight times.
> Rattle-cans don't come with spellcheckers.


I doubt that Mater would be involved in something like this. Probably somebody trying to frame him.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, like this guy.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

One after-affect from ServePro is the lingering fragrance of Febreze everywhere.
Most of us like it. Some complain it gives them headaches. Others suggest their wife or mom must've cleaned the place.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

We all chipped in for renting a commercial 2-gun paint-spray unit, (tanks, compressor, etc) and got a pallet of discount "battleship" gray exterior paint... durable gloss epoxy for concrete.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

If one were to desire to send a donation to your club for help with repairs/reconstruction, where should it be sent?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Thankyou!
Not sure if it falls within forum rules, but I'll enquire among the club staff about it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm stuck home with a sciatica episode (hip).
It's been stealthily hibernating for a few months, but announced itself as a lightning bolt over the weekend.
However I'm providing my loyal support with pesty text messages... which they can probably do without.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

I'd like to help. Since I can't be there in person, where could I send a donation? I'll need the name of your club also. Hope all is progressing on the clean up & repairs


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks, I forwarded your initial inquiry, but haven't heard back.
The treasurer is a cop, and he's working insane overtime.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

I understand. Let me know when you find out something. Can't help bur believe there are a bunch of people out here who like to help out in some way or another.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Billy 2 Wolves said:


> I understand. Let me know when you find out something. Can't help bur believe there are a bunch of people out here who like to help out in some way or another.


_The location is:_
CMRS
Charlotte Model Rail Society
Wilkinson Blvd.
Charlotte.

MAIL CANNOT BE RECEIVED AT THAT LOCATION.. IT'LL BE RETURNED!
The staff has P.O. boxes for mail, and I don't know which one is responsible for receiving 'donations', etc., so I can't assign a name or a box number to the address right now.

Sorry to seem elusive, but things are still hectic out there... (more wandering mobs, causing more damage) and I'm hesitant to pester anyone about it.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

Like they say in jamaca: No pro-blum mahn.
I'll just wait for the info when you can get it.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

LateStarter said:


> _The location is:_
> CMRS
> Charlotte Model Rail Society
> Wilkinson Blvd.
> ...



any update on the repair/restoration of the club?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

No.
Covid messed everything up. It went through like wildfire, and claimed two of our members around Christmas time.
The building's been shuttered ever since. Everybody's staying clear. Gatherings are discouraged anyway.
Radiator/hot water heating supposedly keeps the place above 50 degrees or so.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

So sorry to hear about the passing of your members. Our club has been spared but it has claimed at least two members of my congregation.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

LateStarter said:


> No.
> Covid messed everything up. It went through like wildfire, and claimed two of our members around Christmas time.
> The building's been shuttered ever since. Everybody's staying clear. Gatherings are discouraged anyway.
> Radiator/hot water heating supposedly keeps the place above 50 degrees or so.


Sorry to hear about the loss of your members. Hopefully the Spring season will be a time of renewal for your club as well as the earth.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I live in small town Illinois and we have had close to 3000 fatalities in my county from the pandemic. It’s so sad this many have lost their lives to it. Thoughts to their families and friends


----------



## Martra (Feb 23, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Sorry to hear about your club layout.
> 
> On a related note, a 67 year old man broke into the Ludwigshafen Hbf and destroyed a glass cased HO layout that was on display, as well as damaging an ATM, and other items inside the station.
> 
> Ludwigschafen Layout Destroyed


gotta keep an eye on those 67 year olds


----------



## Martra (Feb 23, 2021)

LateStarter said:


> Last Thursday night, some rioters caused damage to several buildings on the edge of town that included torching a structure next door to our club.
> We suffered water and smoke damage, that directly affected the layout, including significant damage to landscape scenery on one side.
> Hydrant hose-pressure had broken through second story glass windows, and water rained down through the ceiling... and that water contained a great deal of brown & black soot.
> What a mess!


i'm sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Please let us know where we can send contributions.


----------

